# Can You Identify These British Crisps Just By Looking At Them?



## robert@fm (Feb 25, 2015)

Take the quiz.

5 out of 10 right, not bad given that I guessed every answer.


----------



## casey (Feb 25, 2015)

I got 7 out of 10 right. Guessed a couple but knew some too.


----------



## Riri (Feb 25, 2015)

5 out of 10 for me too


----------



## banjo (Feb 25, 2015)

ummm 0 out of 10 lol - even if i knew the crisp i got the flavour wrong lol


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 25, 2015)

6 out 10 4 me


----------



## shirl (Feb 25, 2015)

7 out of 10 for me, lol

shirl


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 25, 2015)

I got hula hoops but that was it, haven't eaten a crisp for 20 years so was always going to be a long shot though


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 25, 2015)

OMG 8/10!! 

There is no hope for me.

Andy


----------



## BobbieH (Feb 27, 2015)

Even worse Andy , I got 9. Even the monster munch which I never eat.


----------



## Steff (Feb 27, 2015)

7/10 for me...


----------

